# jd 3320 with error code 06



## nkhd1

Looking at buying an 07 JD 3320 but it has an error code of 06. Manual shows MFWD speed. 
Can anyone shed any light on this error? -what it might be how much to fix etc. ...

Thanks


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum nkhd1! Sorry to hear you are having problems. I am working out of a 4410 shop CD and it does not show any error code06. Can you post the sequence of dots and dashes the malfunction fender light is giving you?


----------



## Live Oak

Another thing to check while you are getting this info. is to check up underneather the tractor on the right side (as you are sitting on it). 
There are a series of solenoids that are positioned on the transmission case that have wires going to them. Are any of the wires broken or torn off? 
This is problem on these tractors especially when working in heavy brush and vines. They can become entangled under the tractor and tear the wires loose. The 4WD engagement solenoid is typically the prime candidate this happens to. 

Sometimes you can solder repair the wire if they are not pulled out from inside the solenoid and if they are, you will have to replace it. 

Be sure to let us know how you make out.


----------



## MFreund

I have heard of this on another board. They said the fix was to replace the sensor. It seems to be a common problem.

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1609980#post1609980

I hope this helps!!


----------

